

Show HN: A Set object implementation in JavaScript - gkatsev
https://github.com/gkatsev/set.js
I created this because I could not find any actual set object implementations in JavaScript that included functions such as union and intersect. Also, I wanted to learn a bit more about creating node modules.
It can be used in the browser, as well, by removing the last line in the set.js file. I will make it so it works in either without any effort later on.<p>Let me know what you think.
======
tiffanys110
The Louis Vuitton Cruiser Bag is one of
<http://www.cheaplevisonline.com/levis-uk.html> Louis's solutions for that
needs for stylish, however practical, 'luggage bags.' Other luggage bags from
Louis Vuitton consist of the likes using the Deauville Bag, the Carryall Louis
Vuitton Bag, the 'trolley' recognized as Pegase sixty as well as the 'Keepall
55' Bag. Now I can count properly greater than 6 'luggage' bags which i have
gotten to create utilization of greater compared to last handful of years. But
of all these 'luggage' bags which have arrive into my use, I should confess
that it could possibly be the Cruiser Bag which i have arrive to most
enchanted with - and also this for excellent reason.

The original problem you <http://www.cheaplevisonline.com/levis.html> finding
your do it yourself getting be aware of, whenever you arrive throughout Louis
Vuitton Cruiser Bag for that original time, is its one of a kind design: which
produces it appear like something in between a box (with 4 clear-cut corners)
as well as a bag (with a handle, a zip and all that).

The Vuitton Bag can be an <http://www.cheaplevisonline.com/boys.html>
unapologetically large bag. In conditions of length, it is some 18 inches,
with its height getting some twelve inches and its width getting 10 inches;
relatively a tremendous handbag by any standards. The space set up by all this
certainly a terrific offer greater compared to standard traveler could
actually locate use for.

Besides one of a kind design, an <http://www.cheaplevisonline.com/levis-
sale.html> additional problem for which the Louis Vuitton Cruiser Bag is
notable is its elegance; generally many thanks for that colours employed on
it. These, generally dim brown (with lotion cross forming squares all greater
compared to bag) are neither as well loud nor as well quiet: just the right
mixture to create a really feel of elegance.

Inside the Louis Cruiser Bag, one finds an
<http://www.cheaplevisonline.com/buy-levis.html> available compartment; to be
sure that you simply don't should fold your luggage to possess it fixture in
to the bag. this really is in simple fact a tremendous advantage, for there
are actually complaints from particular quarters the fact that 'too a terrific
offer compartmentalizing' that makers of traveling bags do within their
options on the frequent time frame ends up getting a disadvantage for that
customers using the bag; especially when there are bigger pieces of luggage
for getting fitted in.

The hardware on Louis Bag is golden, but notably, this could possibly be the
sort of hardware that doesn't appear to get rid of its sheen using the passage
of time; something different grownup men and ladies have continually
complained of concerning bag hardware. Incidentally, the hardware we are
looking at right here consists of a double zipper, that is what Louis Vuitton
provides the customers of Vuitton Cruiser Bag with getting a closure
mechanism, alongside a buckle mechanism.

Due to its one of a kind shape, Vuitton Cruiser Bag could possibly be the sort
using the bag that you simply undoubtedly are a terrific offer better away
carrying in your hand (rather than hanging in your shoulders). to create for
fast hand-carriage, Louis Vuitton companies the customers using the Louis-
Vuitton Cruiser Bag owning a rounded leather-based handle; that is equally
powerful and friendly for that 'carrier's' hands.

